# correction automatique



## rehtul (2 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas dans quelle rubrique poster et j'espère être à peu près juste.
Ayant activé le mode correction auto sur mon iPad, tout se passe bien sauf que quand je tape "le" il me propose systématiquement "Le" (idem avec "les") et je dois chaque fois le refuser ce qui n'est pas très pratique pour rédiger du texte. 
Une idée pour le convaincre de me laisser mes "l" minuscules sur ces deux articles ?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------

